# طلب مساعدة من اهل الاختصاص



## micaworld (12 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحتوا ابغى اعرف اللي بيتخصص في هذا المجال لازم يكون بارع في الرسومات والتصاميم ولا لا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (12 أغسطس 2006)

*ليس شرطاً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التصميم هو جزء لا يتجزء من هذا القسم, ولكن ليس شرطاً أن يكون بارعاً في الرسم, حيث أن اليوم نقوم بإستخدام برامج متقدمة جداً في عملية الرسم والتصميم
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="0099ff"]السلام عليكم,,,,, بس ممكن سؤال بسيط:[/glow]
اللي بيخلص الميكاترونكس وين ممكن يشتغل؟ 
مع خالص تحياتي.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

الوولف قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,,, بس ممكن سؤال بسيط:
> 
> 
> اللي بيخلص الميكاترونكس وين ممكن يشتغل؟
> مع خالص تحياتي.​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, قسم ميكاترونكس يؤهلك للإلتحاق بأي مجال هندسي, مع زيادة في المعرفة عن الكثير والكثير من الأشياء والتي تجعل من فهمك للأمور الهندسية غاية في السهولة, الأهم في الأمر أن تحدد المجال الهندسي الذي تريد أن تعمل به, لتتخصص في هذا المجال وترى كيفية تطبيق الأنظمة الميكاترونية عليه.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------

